# "Combating the Ideology of Suicide Terrorism in Afghanistan"



## The Bread Guy (4 Nov 2006)

Shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the Copyright Act.

*Combating the Ideology of Suicide Terrorism in Afghanistan*
Waliullah Rahmani, Jamestown Foundation Terrorism Monitor, 2 Nov 06
http://jamestown.org/terrorism/news/article.php?articleid=2370192

Although there was no record of Afghan suicide attacks during the Soviet invasion of Afghanistan and the pursuant civil war, suicide attacks in the country have steadily increased since the fall of the Taliban. Since January, more than 85 suicide attacks in Afghanistan have killed or injured 700 people (BBC Persian, October 13). Recently, on September 30, a suicide bomber blew himself up in an entryway to the Afghan Interior Ministry, killing more than 12 people and injuring 42 others (Radio Farda, September 30). Since the September 30 attack, Kabul has suffered from at least one suicide bombing per week. Statistics show that this year alone, Afghanistan was hit by more suicide attacks than in all past years combined. With the absence of a historical tradition of suicide attacks, important cultural and sociological questions must be addressed. For example, what has convinced Afghans to adopt suicide attacks as a military tactic? When was this tactic adopted? Were there outside influences or examples that influenced Afghans? Most importantly, can this ideology of suicide terrorism in Afghanistan be combated?

_Suicide Attacks: Low-Cost and High Profile_

After the fall of the Taliban, there was a large-scale campaign to bolster the support of the Afghan government through the strengthening of the Afghan army and the presence of coalition forces. Initially, this made ground operations for the Taliban difficult. In recent months, however, the Taliban insurgency has adapted and has changed tactics to fit the new situation on the ground. Kabul-based Afghan analyst Fahim Dashti, the editor of Kabul Weekly, argued that the current surge in suicide attacks marks a "change in tactics by the Taliban." He stated that "suicide attacks have been executed to decrease the Taliban's causalities" and "to create fear" among the Afghan people. Dashti explained that by "killing civilians and causing insecurity, the Taliban want to motivate people against the foreigners in Afghanistan" (Radio Dari, May 12). The rationale behind this strategy rests on the assumption that the population will blame the U.S.-led coalition and the Afghan government, rather than the Taliban, for the lack of security in the country.

Mukhtar Pidran, an Afghan political analyst, told The Jamestown Foundation on October 2 that the Taliban needed to have an instrument for imposing their religious influence on people who resisted their position. "Insurgents brought suicide terrorism to Afghanistan since it had worked in Iraq. Mostly here [Afghanistan], people are illiterate and know less about the complicated issues of Islam like jihad [amaliyat istishhadi] or martyrdom and can therefore be easily duped into adopting them. Through their use of suicide attacks, insurgents have reaped great benefits. For example, a suicide attack that claims the lives of many people can put a group in the headlines of the international media." Pidram added, "This tactic is working in Afghanistan and is giving the Taliban and other insurgents a high-profile identity." 

_The "Islamic Theory" Behind Suicide Attacks _ 

Abdullah Azzam, one of the masterminds behind Hamas, theorized suicide attacks and spent part of the 1980s in Peshawar supporting Afghan mujahideen who were fighting against the Soviet invasion. He found religious and Islamic justifications for using suicide attacks against Israel and in the greater Muslim world (Payam-e-Mujahid, September 27). The first suicide attacker in Afghanistan was in 1992 when an Egyptian fighter for Gulbuddin Hekmatyar in Kunar killed Maulvi Jamil Rahman, a Salafi leader who was against Hekmatyar and headed the Jamaat al-Dawat w'al-Quran wa Sunna group (Payam-e-Mujahid, September 27). Suicide attacks, however, increased in Afghanistan after the September 9, 2001 assassination of Ahmad Shah Masoud, the leader of the Northern Alliance who fought against the Taliban. It is believed that al-Qaeda leader Osama bin Laden ordered the assassination. In the first years of Afghan President Hamid Karzai's government, the Taliban rarely used Afghans as suicide bombers. Yet, since the end of 2005, suicide bombings have been widely exercised by Taliban insurgents. 

Al-Qaeda and their allies in the Taliban have published books for their followers in which they call upon men to join the Taliban, al-Qaeda and Hekmatyar's Hezb-e-Islami—groups that are based on Sharia law. A series of books in which they argue for the legitimacy of their actions is called "Zad al-Salam," or the "Muslim Provision." These books are used in military training centers and give justifications for every military tactic based on statements from the Quran, Hadith and the Sunna. The fourth series of the "Muslim Provision," titled "Al-Amaliyat al-Istishhadiya Fil Islam Wa Hukm Aawan al-Tawaghiet Wa Junudahum," specifically focuses on suicide attacks. The 158-page book bases the legitimacy of suicide attacks in Buruj, a chapter of the Quran, which focuses on jihad, bravery and the toleration of difficulties. The author references suicide attacks to a part of Buruj which states that Allah prefers those Muslims who fight against threats to their religion. The author additionally links encouragement for joining jihad to committing suicide attacks. For example, he quotes a story about one of the Prophet Muhammad's companions who asked the Prophet whether a person would be martyred if he was slain fighting infidels. The Prophet answered, "He would enter Paradise." In response, his companion went to the scene of the war and fought until his death (Payam-e-Mujahid, September 27).

These factors make clear that there are religious reasons driving the attackers to sacrifice themselves for the "benefits of others." The majority of Afghans who have attended religious schools in Pakistan or in other Muslim countries are easily indoctrinated by the religious propaganda issued in these madrassas. Unfortunately, many begin their studies at a young age and therefore their knowledge of Islam is confined to the often misguided teachings they receive. 

_Sociological Landscape of Afghan Suicide Attacks_ 

Motivating an Afghan to perform a suicide attack is no simple task. The leaders of the Taliban and Hezb-e-Islami motivate insurgents in the name of "Afghanistan's occupation" and the obligation to perform jihad (Terrorism Focus, October 10). The creation of a Sharia-based Islamic government is the motivation that extremists use to rally the support of insurgents. They argue that infidels dominate the secular government of Karzai and are not properly pursuing Sharia (Afghan National Security Intelligence Report, October 4). One such way that insurgent leaders recruit fighters is by saying that the West is decadent and completely opposed to the implementation of Sharia. One Afghan intelligence agent reported that in many madrassas for Afghan students, videotapes are played that show women in the West wearing bikinis while walking in public and going to nightclubs (Azadi Radio, October 4). Students at these seminaries are taught that Afghan girls employed by NGOs are sexual bait for the Western male employees. By pushing these views about the United States and European countries, extremist groups motivate Afghans to engage in conflict against the coalition. Many of the people in the seminaries want to see Sharia implemented, at least outwardly such as in the national dress code (http://www.armans.info, September 29).

Yet the main unresolved question is that of the domestic makeup of the suicide attackers. Since its formation in late 2001, the Afghan government has yet to create active diplomatic channels with other Islamic countries. It is alleged in other Muslim societies that Afghanistan is an "occupied country" and therefore it is necessary for Muslims to engage in jihad against the "occupation." These sentiments encourage Muslims to fight Western and government forces in Afghanistan.

Afghan MP and political scholar Qayum Sajjadi, in an interview with The Jamestown Foundation on October 7, said that there should be a difference between a country under "occupation" and a country that has "invited" foreign forces to help maintain stability. "The foreign diplomacy system in Afghanistan acts passively," said Sajjadi. "The diplomats should contact the Islamic countries to define their position about what is taking place in Afghanistan. Afghan diplomats should contact the people, media and governments of Islamic countries to explain the conditions in Afghanistan in order to prevent fighters from these outside countries from joining the Taliban. Afghan diplomats should argue that their constitution is Islamic and that their law is Islamic. This will remove the perception held in other Muslim countries that Afghanistan is a country under occupation." Unfortunately, Afghan elites and moderate clerics are not taking active roles in promoting the image of their country abroad. In Afghanistan's media and elite circles, for example, there is a lack of scientific discussion on the use of suicide tactics (www.armans.info, September 29).

_Conclusion _ 

The main question that remains is how to curb suicide attacks in Afghanistan, which has increasingly become both a tactical ideology and a popular fear that may change the face of traditional Afghan culture. It is critical to propose methods for curbing suicide attacks so that they do not become culturally inured into Afghan culture.

The leaders of the Taliban and al-Qaeda are not experts in Islamic jurisprudence nor well-respected Islamic scholars, but rather a group that have the potential to resist even Islamic Sharia if it is necessitated by their political ambitions. Since Afghanistan was subjected to the rule of extremism for nearly the past three decades, it is very difficult to purify the Islamic jurisprudence from the extremists' ideology. Yet it is the essential need of Afghanistan to purify Islam of this ideology. The work of countering extremist ideology has been started in other Islamic countries by some scholars.

Aside from the purification of extremist Islamic ideology, the role of politics in the development of suicide terrorism in Afghanistan runs deep. The existence of madrassas or religious seminaries in Pakistan—a country that has used Islamism for its political objectives in Afghanistan and Kashmir—shows that a significant number of seminaries are used to indoctrinate and radicalize students. These seminaries are specifically operated for political objectives. The practical way to counter this is to open moderate seminaries in Afghanistan.

Another practical way to curb violence and suicide attacks is an active foreign policy that engages other Islamic countries in the Arab world. Good ties with Islamic governments will help connect people and will encourage them to share radio and television programs from their respective countries. This will also reduce the validity of the argument that Afghanistan is under occupation. Moreover, it is important to act upon a coherent strategy that introduces Afghanistan to the world as an Islamic and democratic country.

Finally, in domestic affairs, forming committees with the participation of real Islamic scholars is the only way to prevent Afghan citizens from joining extremist groups. Academic institutions, mosques and the media could be a great help in curbing suicide terrorism. Acting upon such a strategy, the Ministry of Haj and Awqaf could lead the mosques and clerics in the campaign against this violent ideology.


----------



## warpig (4 Nov 2006)

If this article isn’t a casus belli case against the War in Iraq, I don’t know what is. It’s also a demand for NATO nations to develop a real strategy for dealing with the Moslem world. The article is right that suicidal warfare was never encountered by the Russians. Yet it has become the most successful terrorist weapon to the Counter-NATO forces and has produced a significant percentage of our casualties in Afghanistan.  How did that happen? Simple: The Counter-NATO forces needed better tactics and methodology than what was used to defeat the Russians. They looked to the importation of proven terror tactics from Iraq, the proving ground and the greatest international training centre for terrorists in the world today. And they employed in Afghanistan. Thank you America.

Guess what: WHEN the Americans retreat from Iraq, what is going to happen to that huge and highly trained and motivated Graduating Class of Terror U? They go on to post-doctoral work abroad! Again to the minions who supported that retarded right-wing ideology, I thank you for the thousands more your contribution to world destabilization will kill. No, really.

Pakistan is exactly the key. I would bet big that every single suicide bomber in Afghanistan was handled and trained by the product of the Pakistan Madras, if not actually trained there. Pakistan is the key to Afghanistan for us, as well as the Counter-NATO forces. Pakistan is Afghanistan’s Cambodia.

And I would personally thank the author of the article, as well as Tony Prudori, for the second last paragraph: if we do not make a real peace with, and adjust ourselves to Islam and the Culture of the Islamic nations, just how long are we prepared to fight this War on Terror? Because just as the Israelis have found after 40 plus years of occupation of Palestinian lands, and the Americans are relearning the bloody and cruel way in Iraq, this is not a political movement they and now we are fighting. It’s a society, and they are not gonna change for us. They don’t want to and we are doing nothing to convince them otherwise, besides fighting and killing their more determined men.


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Nov 2006)

Thanks, warpig, for the always-energized commentary!  Don't hold back, buddy - tell us what you REALLY think


----------



## Journeyman (4 Nov 2006)

warpig said:
			
		

> I would bet big that every single suicide bomber in Afghanistan was handled and trained by the *product of the Pakistan Madras*


Just incase you wanted to take your argument more public, where people might mock you......  

Madras is a region in south-eastern India. Delicious food, if you're into curry.
Madrassa ( مدرسة  ) is simply the arabic word for school.


----------



## boondocksaint (4 Nov 2006)

I doubt the statistics for this exist; but I've always been curious about how many suicide bombers, back out. As in, park the car and walk away. Or take the bomb vest off and run away.

Is there a support group for them?


----------



## dglad (4 Nov 2006)

warpig said:
			
		

> If this article isn’t a casus belli case against the War in Iraq, I don’t know what is. It’s also a demand for NATO nations to develop a real strategy for dealing with the Moslem world. The article is right that suicidal warfare was never encountered by the Russians. Yet it has become the most successful terrorist weapon to the Counter-NATO forces and has produced a significant percentage of our casualties in Afghanistan.  How did that happen? Simple: The Counter-NATO forces needed better tactics and methodology than what was used to defeat the Russians. They looked to the importation of proven terror tactics from Iraq, the proving ground and the greatest international training centre for terrorists in the world today. And they employed in Afghanistan. Thank you America.
> 
> Guess what: WHEN the Americans retreat from Iraq, what is going to happen to that huge and highly trained and motivated Graduating Class of Terror U? They go on to post-doctoral work abroad! Again to the minions who supported that retarded right-wing ideology, I thank you for the thousands more your contribution to world destabilization will kill. No, really.
> 
> ...



I was actually reasonably with you, right up to your final paragraph.  Unfortunately, you undermine your position by essentially equating all of Islam with those promoting and causing the suicide attacks in Afghanistan (where they really are an import) and the Middle East.  We are not "at war" with Islam, as you seem to suggest:



> ...we do not make a real peace with, and adjust ourselves to Islam and the Culture of the Islamic nations, just how long are we prepared to fight this War on Terror?



Nor is "Islam" synonmous with the "War on Terror".  The article proposes, quite rightly, that a key plank in the Afghan platform has to be the legitimate government of the country engaging other Islamic nations (and nations generally) diplomatically; supporting this is the harnessing of the natural repugnance of the Afghan people and clergy towards the deaths of innocents at the hands of extremist suicide-istas.  This has to be propagated to the Islamic world at large, slashing the recruiting base for suicide bombers (why would anyone but a truly extreme Jordanian, Syrian, Egyptian, Bosniac, etc. want to kill themselves to fight an "enemy" the Afghans themselves don't particularly oppose?)  As usual, the article says, the key to "winning" is eroding your opponent's will to fight.  Direct military action is simply a supporting effort.


----------



## paracowboy (4 Nov 2006)

dglad said:
			
		

> As usual, the article says, the key to "winning" is eroding your opponent's will to fight.  Direct military action is simply a supporting effort.


I've lost track of how many times I'ev said this, but here: "The Cbt Arms win battles. CIMIC and Int will win the war, IF PROPERLY EMPLOYED."


----------



## Kirkhill (4 Nov 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> I've lost track of how many times I'ev said this, but here: "The Cbt Arms win battles. CIMIC and Int will win the war, IF PROPERLY EMPLOYED."



And the Choir said "Amen".


----------



## Dare (9 Nov 2006)

warpig said:
			
		

> If this article isn’t a casus belli case against the War in Iraq, I don’t know what is. It’s also a demand for NATO nations to develop a real strategy for dealing with the Moslem world. The article is right that suicidal warfare was never encountered by the Russians. Yet it has become the most successful terrorist weapon to the Counter-NATO forces and has produced a significant percentage of our casualties in Afghanistan.  How did that happen? Simple: The Counter-NATO forces needed better tactics and methodology than what was used to defeat the Russians. They looked to the importation of proven terror tactics from Iraq, the proving ground and the greatest international training centre for terrorists in the world today. And they employed in Afghanistan. Thank you America.


I'm pretty sure that Chechnya, and Israel provided a few lessons as well. Or, perhaps the many hundreds of suicide attacks around the world. I'm also pretty sure that the Afghans got word of that before the invasion of Iraq. Of course, I'm sure it has noooothing at all to do with religion. It's all just due to economic conditions. Same with the Islamic insurgency in the Philippines (MILF), the Islamic insurgency in Thailand (PULO), Several regions in Russia including Chechnya, Indonesia (Jemaah Islamiyya, plus several others), Morocco (Salfiya Jihadiya), Algeria (GSPC),...

I could go on, but most will get the point, probably not you.

Lot's of angry poor people quite coincidently of the same religion/political outlook. Let's give them tribute and leave them alone! They'll go away on their own, just like a good infection does! I'm sure it's because everyone else is a racist and a bigot. That's what makes them mad at everyone else. We're all racists and bigots. Especially us minions.


> Guess what: WHEN the Americans retreat from Iraq, what is going to happen to that huge and highly trained and motivated Graduating Class of Terror U? They go on to post-doctoral work abroad! Again to the minions who supported that retarded right-wing ideology, I thank you for the thousands more your contribution to world destabilization will kill. No, really.


Speaking as a minion.. it's not the terrorists and insurgents in Iraq becoming "highly trained", it's the Coalition forces becoming highly trained. The insurgency is, of course, evolving, but is still little more than a rag tag force. A relatively organized and pissed off rag tag force. Let's see how well they do against the newly trained Iraqi army. I'm sure it will be accompanied by considerably less restrictive ROE. 


> Pakistan is exactly the key. I would bet big that every single suicide bomber in Afghanistan was handled and trained by the product of the Pakistan Madras, if not actually trained there. Pakistan is the key to Afghanistan for us, as well as the Counter-NATO forces. Pakistan is Afghanistan’s Cambodia.


Well, you'd lose that bet, first off. Secondly, I'd say most people here are quite aware of Pakistan's significance.


> And I would personally thank the author of the article, as well as Tony Prudori, for the second last paragraph: if we do not make a real peace with, and adjust ourselves to Islam and the Culture of the Islamic nations, just how long are we prepared to fight this War on Terror? Because just as the Israelis have found after 40 plus years of occupation of Palestinian lands, and the Americans are relearning the bloody and cruel way in Iraq, this is not a political movement they and now we are fighting. It’s a society, and they are not gonna change for us. They don’t want to and we are doing nothing to convince them otherwise, besides fighting and killing their more determined men.


We have to adjust ourselves to Islam and the Culture of Islamic nations? Why don't they have to adjust to us? Is peace when I accept dhimmihood or convert? Or what exactly is it that we have to adjust to placate tyrants? The fact we want to live? 

Interesting. 

It is a political movement we are fighting, easily the most domineering, expansionist and dangerous movement that has ever taken shape on this earth.

Fortunately, us "retarded" right-wing ideologues aren't about to let that happen.


----------



## Yrys (19 Feb 2008)

Interesting read, but not much progress as far as I can see in that direction...


----------

